# Emmy's 2nd Favorite Game



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Too funny...I love my doodle dog. Don't mind the cardboard in the window....or the fact that we are all still in bed. Enjoy :wink:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hahahaha! That paw at the end was to funny! Love the video!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

omg love it! she is such a cute pup!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She goes bananas over the hose!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Emmy, I think with all the cute Danes poor ol Emmy gets overlooked a bit sometimes. She is a real character. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SOOO CUTE!!!!
That is EXACTLY how Rhett reacts to it...he LOVES it when I pull out the spray bottle for the "bad puppies/kitties"!!!LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

So stinkin' cute! Pretty Miss Em. So what's her first favorite game? :becky:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> So what's her first favorite game? :becky:


That's what I was gonna ask!! I just love that dog. If you could breed 'Emmy' pups you could make your fortune selling those babies!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Her favorite game is the......LAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZERRRRRRRR???? You've gotta say laser like its a question LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She's so cute.. like seriously adorable. I love the melancholy hound face!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Dude does that too if you squirt water at him from the hose or the pool but it's not so much fun for him since he hates water unless it's the ocean. Hahaha. 

I love how her lips twitch when you tease her with a mini squirt.

And we recently discovered that Buck will play with a laser too!


----------

